# what to do when the attraction is gone



## sher8 (May 23, 2019)

hi … losing my ever loving mind... I so need to talk.. my husband loves me but has no attraction to me at all.I am finally considering real actual death. scared.. super bitter.. very angry.. im only 46 .please


----------



## LimaTango (May 7, 2019)

Hi Sher8,

I'm sorry that your situation has lead you here. But I'm happy to report there are many good people here who can give you some good advice. 

But I want to tell you that if you really are thinking about ending it all to please reach out to a suicide hotline. I've been with those similar thoughts over my marriage this past year. I usually concentrate on just making it to the next day. And to find people you can talk to is hugely important.

Can you give some more details? 

Are you living in USA? 
How long have you been married?
How old is your husband?
How long has he said he has no attraction?
What reason did he give? (Or do you know why he would say that)?

That's a good start for now.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

My dear, you are only 46 you have lots of life left. Please don't do something so harsh or even thing that!

First of all don't give up, but also your whole life is not about your husband. I am sure there are other people who love you. NO ONE PERSON even your spouse should have that much power over your life that you would be willing to give it up if they were not around. So please stop talking like that. 

Please calm down and tell us how long this has been going on? Did he just spring this on you? How about you has anything changed with you, your relationship, him? We need more of this story to work with. 

OK please write it all out so we can help you.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

sher8 said:


> hi … losing my ever loving mind... I so need to talk.. my husband loves me but has no attraction to me at all.I am finally considering real actual death. scared.. super bitter.. very angry.. im only 46 .please


Please dont let any one person have this kind of control over you and your mind and your life. Please reach out for some help! We can only do so much out here in virtual land, unfortunately...


----------



## NJ2 (Mar 22, 2017)

Sher8 first....reach out to someone -a hotline-doctor-trusted friend if you are thinking things are hopeless

There are many people on here who have weathered some pretty awful sad stuff and felt hopeless- they too thought their spouse was their reason for living- only to find out that they could find happiness, peace and love beyond their spouse!

i hope you can talk to someone in the flesh or at least over the phone that can offer you help.

God bless


----------

